# He Kills his Mom and Does the Deed with her Body



## MedicPrincess (Dec 14, 2005)

*Police Release Details Of Slayings Of Bradenton Mother, Grandfather*


POSTED: 9:37 pm EST December 8, 2005

*BRADENTON, Fla. -- *A 19-year-old man strangled his mother and then went shopping at a nearby mall.......

Clifford Anthony Davis told investigators he killed his 42-year-old mother, Stephanie Davis....(and)had sex with the body.... .....after leaving his mother's half-nude body and going shopping, he came back to the apartment and killed his 77-year-old grandfather....
were planned and methodical. 

..............


Davis visited at least three stores in the mall, buying pants, a T-shirt, a bracelet, a necklace and a knife, police said. 


................

 Davis, who is 6-foot-4 and weighs 250 pounds....tried to kill his grandfather with a knife. When Hill put up a struggle, Davis stood on the man's neck until he died, police said. His body was found on the kitchen floor with his ankles bound together by duct tape and blood on his face. 


Davis' grandmother, Nancy Hill, discovered the bodies Monday morning. 

Read here....
http://http://www.local10.com/news/5497283/detail.html


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 14, 2005)

Yep, happened just a little north of me.  It's scary to think he could have been in the mall the same time I was.


----------



## 40sCutest (Dec 14, 2005)

I actually just read about a man who killed his wife, put her in the trunk, and then went to my local mall. He then stopped to have something to eat  where he blurted out " she just wouldn't shut the f*ck up." The girl at the restaurant called the police because of his strange behavior and they somehow found out. I wish I had the link to it but still.

I was at that mall yesterday at the same time he was, if the times given were right.


----------



## CaptainPanic (Dec 14, 2005)

Man makes me wonder who's REALLY shopping with me. It may be a serial killer not just looking at those candles, but profiling me to see if I would make a good victim. Makes me want to carry mace spray with me......

-CP


----------



## coloradoemt (Dec 14, 2005)

CaptainPanic said:
			
		

> Man makes me wonder who's REALLY shopping with me. It may be a serial killer not just looking at those candles, but profiling me to see if I would make a good victim. Makes me want to carry mace spray with me......
> 
> -CP


 

Why go with mace when you can go with a 40 S&W?? :regular_smile:


----------



## TTLWHKR (Dec 14, 2005)

CaptainPanic said:
			
		

> Man makes me wonder who's REALLY shopping with me. It may be a serial killer not just looking at those candles, but profiling me to see if I would make a good victim. Makes me want to carry mace spray with me......
> 
> -CP


 
:thinking: 


Next time I'm at the mall, I'm going to randomly ask someone "Are you shopping, or profiling me as your next victim?" What? You're not a serial killer? Oh.. I'm sorry, happy NDWSE!

:nerd:


----------

